# Wyoming non-res results are up!



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The results for non-res antelope and deer are up.........

Left over permit information is also up ..

Just points for me,,,,,,,,,,,Which is a darn good thing this year!
My calendar is already so full, if I would have drawn 102 deer this year,
I would have had to cancel other hunts to go ... :-o 

Anyone on here draw????


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

No deer results are showing up on my end yet. They are saying 9:00 am MST. Antelope are available though, as well as the leftover list.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

No Deer or Antelope for me I even tried the Premium in Region G with one point.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Trigger said:


> No Deer or Antelope for me I even tried the Premium in Region G with one point.


That sucks, you were in the 27% that didn't draw in that point pool.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

I drew my antelope tag...114...whoo hoo!


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

3 buck antelope tags for our household!!


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

We've got 5 Antelope tags, Grandpa, son, son-in-law, grandson and grandson. Should be an awesome September!. Grandpa and son also have Archery Manti LE tags.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

none here just point for deer


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

looks like its going to be a antelope muley combo hunt again for the group. we have been doing this for the last 5 years and its a real ball.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Resident results are up too. I did OK:

General elk - blah blah blah
General Deer - blah blah blah
Cow/calf elk - blah blah blah
Any Antelope 100 - woo hoo! 
Doe/fawn antelope 100 - yes!
Doe/fawn antelope 94 - yippie!


No luck on Bison, again.....I drew like number 1,298,467,140,311 on the Priority List.

Any non-res that put in for a southwest Wyoming deer tag and didn't draw, I would look at that as a blessing. The deer herd here got hammered this spring.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

My brother got his buck Antelope for #42!! Can't wait!!


----------



## bugleboy1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Drew unit 93 finally! Its going to be awesome( I hope)


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I drew a doe/fawn pronghorn... Im excited! I can taste it already, we grind and spice it for Gyro meat and make a fresh Tzatziki with a cucumber and spices from the garden. :\Ou: |-O-| :\Ou: :EAT:


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

My 13 year old son and his friend drew 2nd choice antelope tags. It will be their 1st antelope hunt so it should be awesome!


----------



## BigD (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like me, my brother, and my dad all drew unit 60-1 antelope tags as a group. This will be our first antelope hunt ever. Should be a blast.

Edit: only one of my brothers.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimikinz (Jun 20, 2011)

I drew non-resident general deer region E. I plan on going out to hunt antelope, but I have that deer tag in hand now too. Anybody have any advice? I will probaly try to stay in units 88 or 128/148 on my way out of wyoming.

I'm a pretty much a meat hunter, and anything would be a great deer compared to what I shoot here in San Diego most years...haha!

I have heard a couple people say that the herd was hit really hard this past winter / spring. Does that affect those areas much?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BigD said:


> Looks like me, my brother, and my dad all drew unit 60-1 antelope tags as a group. This will be our first antelope hunt ever. Should be a blast.
> 
> Edit: only one of my brothers.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


Oooh, that can be a good one. It's a huge area. I work there from time to time. The Red Desert is one of the coolest places on the planet. There's a sizeable population of desert elk out there. Those elk are cool; white antlers (no trees to rub on).

Enjoy it now, we are steadily destroying it; power plants, coal mines, gas and oil developments, roads, pipelines, power lines.

Good luck.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

jimikinz said:


> I drew non-resident general deer region E. I plan on going out to hunt antelope, but I have that deer tag in hand now too. Anybody have any advice? I will probaly try to stay in units 88 or 128/148 on my way out of wyoming.
> 
> I'm a pretty much a meat hunter, and anything would be a great deer compared to what I shoot here in San Diego most years...haha!
> 
> I have heard a couple people say that the herd was hit really hard this past winter / spring. Does that affect those areas much?


I heard the northern half, from the Res north, of "E" got hit hard. That would include 128. But I haven't been up there to see it first-hand. I have driven thru the southern half of "E" two round trips, February thru June. Looks OK to me.

88 is mostly private. I turkey hunt in 66, just across the river from deer 88.

The wilderness area in 128 has convoluted hunting-with-a-guide regs and you have to be careful around the Wind River Indian Reservation. Private property is not always posted, nor does it have to be posted, in Wyoming. It's up to the outdoorsman to know where he is at in Wyoming.

Take a fishing pole and a shotgun.

Area "E' contains parts of historical immigrant trails, most notably the Mormon/Oregon Trail and the Lander Cut-Off. Find time to climb Independence Rock.

The company I use to work for had pipelines and related facilities out there. I spent some time in "E", working, playing. It's a great place.

Good luck.


----------

